# Cbd question



## NASAbud (Jan 13, 2020)

whats the difference between high cbd vs equal cbd and thc


----------



## sunny747 (Jan 20, 2020)

The CBD/THC at 1:1 will certainly get you toasty.. At 16:1 CBD to THC you will just feel relaxed..


----------



## NASAbud (Jan 20, 2020)

Would 1:1 be to much for a newbie? I'm thinking about growing some critical mass cbd.


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 20, 2020)

I find that it really depends on what type of effect I'm looking for.
I medicate for pain management and a thumper strain with high THC is what works best for me. Downside is that it can zonk me a bit.
I also grow strains that test out at 6:1 THC:CBD that are more suitable for daytime use. I do notice the difference in how the two effect me.


----------



## NASAbud (Jan 20, 2020)

I guess I'll give it a try. Thx


----------



## cobyda (Jan 27, 2020)

Some individuals respond better to a 1:1 ratio while others seem to prefer higher CBD concentration with just a small amount of THC


----------



## NASAbud (Jan 31, 2020)

I smoked a o.5g joint of 2:1 cbd to thc yesterday and I got completely ripped. I was having constant anxiety, it hurt my stomach, and gave me way way to much energy. I literally went for a walk for 4 hours. Finally I started to get tired so I went home got into bed then the headache started. (I forgot to mention I take medication for my anxiety disorder) which I actually took about 5 minutes after smoking that joint. I was completely disappointed. I hated the feeling. It makes me think I'm not interested in ingesting any cbd or thc at all.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 1, 2020)

Maybe try just cbd before ya give up. Ive heard really good things about it for anxiety and for me personally straight cbd is more of a mood elevator than an intoxicant..


----------



## NASAbud (Feb 1, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Maybe try just cbd before ya give up. Ive heard really good things about it for anxiety and for me personally straight cbd is more of a mood elevator than an intoxicant..


I completely agree. I live in Toronto and this completely legal to buy , I actually bought this product from a government dispensary. But I told him I thought I could handle some thc. After my experience. Definitely not. I would have preferred a 30:0 , absolutely no thc. I will give it another try with no thc and only cbd, but I bet I'll still get high. I'm so sensitive to the plant. But eather way if I don't consume it I'll still cultivate it. This product i consumed was bought from a legal dispensary.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 1, 2020)

Thats awesome that its legal up there now, the world is slowly coming around.. You might get a little buzz but ive never gotten paranoid from straight hemp, im not sure how it could interact with your medication though. I hope you like it and it helps ya out.


----------



## NASAbud (Feb 2, 2020)

For some reason I can like a post. But thanks stickyjones


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2020)

How about a couple tokes rather trhan a whole joint? Cuts down on the cost also. I can get a good buzz on with 1:1 but the next day I have what I call a hangover. Not like a heavy booze night, not that I do that anymore, but head hurts and my body is ok. But if I take at most three tokes I am fine the night and the next day. I can get rid of all my pain with straight CBD but that also has somewhat of a hangover effect. A little less is more sometimes.


----------



## NASAbud (Feb 4, 2020)

printer said:


> How about a couple tokes rather trhan a whole joint? Cuts down on the cost also. I can get a good buzz on with 1:1 but the next day I have what I call a hangover. Not like a heavy booze night, not that I do that anymore, but head hurts and my body is ok. But if I take at most three tokes I am fine the night and the next day. I can get rid of all my pain with straight CBD but that also has somewhat of a hangover effect. A little less is more sometimes.


----------



## NASAbud (Feb 4, 2020)

I totally over did it.


----------



## Freedom seed (Feb 6, 2020)

I could not handle herb that gave me a headache or a hangover. It would be worthless to me. I wouldn’t feed it to my dog or even my compost bin. That shit is toxic.

Imagine if you concentrated it and then ate a whole shitload, it’d be really toxic then. Headaches galore.

I would toss that shit and replace with better quality. It’s a wise and healthy choice with so much variety available these days.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> I could not handle herb that gave me a headache or a hangover. It would be worthless to me. I wouldn’t feed it to my dog or even my compost bin. That shit is toxic.
> 
> Imagine if you concentrated it and then ate a whole shitload, it’d be really toxic then. Headaches galore.
> 
> I would toss that shit and replace with better quality. It’s a wise and healthy choice with so much variety available these days.


I have had the effect from different strains grown from different people. Call it withdrawal symptoms if you will. I am on other medications and on occasion I missed a dose and it has had adverse effects on me. I would think if I took it like my regular medicine and kept a baseline in me it might not happen.


----------



## Freedom seed (Feb 7, 2020)

It’s the kind of plant that absorbs everything you put on it. It can even concentrate fluoride from tap water to toxic levels.

NASAbud is getting headaches from LP bud, no surprise there. The constant anxiety he reports is often attributed to an early harvest. You can go on health Canada’s website to read the approved chemical list. Even still there are cases in court for banned substances that have shown in testing.

Good weed will fix most headaches I find. I’ve never noticed a withdrawal symptom. Maybe a slight irritation that I was out of weed, lol.


----------



## gb123 (Feb 11, 2020)

I suffered from Migraines...An ora and the whole bit that goes with it
.. until I started ingesting oil... 
haven't had one in years!


----------

